# You are my inspiration, my other half, my angel and my one and only.



## Radic

Hi everyone!

I appreciate anyone who could translate the following in their own language.

English: "You are my inspiration, my other half, my angel and my one and only."
Tagalog: "Ikaw ang aking inspirasyon, aking kabiyak, aking anghel at aking tanging akin lamang"

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kitty1me

Spanish... "Tu eres mi inspiracion, mi otra mitad, mi angel y la unica/o para mi".


----------



## Etcetera

Russian: Ты - мое вдохновение, моя вторая половинка, мой ангел и мой/моя единственный/единственная.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Romanian: 

*Tu e**şti inspira**ţia mea, perechea mea, îngerul meu **şi singurul/singura pentru* *mine! *
 
Swedish: 

*Du är min inspiration, min andra hälft, min ängel och den ende/enda för mig!*  

 robbie


----------



## zaigucis

Latvian: Tu esi mana iedvesma, mana otrā pusīte, mans enģelis un mana/mans viena/viens vienīgā/vienīgais.


----------



## Totora

Finish:  "Sinä olet minun inspiraationi, minun toinen puoleni, minun enkelini ja    ainoa minulle."


----------



## Lemminkäinen

*Norwegian: Du er min inspirasjon, min andre halvdel, min engel og den eneste for meg*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
*Sen benim ilham kaynağımsın, diğer yarımsın, meleğim ve bir tanemsin.*

Sounds perfect.


----------



## linguist786

"You are my inspiration, my other half, my angel and my one and only."​ 
*French:*​ 
Tu es mon inspiration, ma douce moitié, mon ange, mon seul et unique.​ 
*Urdu:*​
*تو ميرے لئے روحانى فيضان ہے، ميرا دوسرا حصّہ، ميرا فرشتہ اور ميرے لئے اكيلا/اكيلى.*​
(tu mere liye ruhaani fayzaan hai, meraa duusraa hissaa, meraa farishtaa aur mere liye akelaa/akelii)
akelaa = addressing male/akelii = addressing female​ 
*Arabic:*

(Probably hopelessly wrong, but anyway):

أ*نت إلهام لي, نصفي الآخر, ملكي والواحد.*
(anta/anti ilhaam(un) lii, nisfiya 'l-aakhar, malakii wa 'l-waa7id)
anta = addressing male/anti = addressing female​ 
Damn.. it seems I've butchered the language again. That seems so wrong to me.. I'd love to know how to say it beautifully ​


----------



## Namakemono

kitty1me said:


> Spanish... "T*ú* eres mi inspiraci*ó*n, mi otra mitad, mi *á*ngel y l*o* *ú*nic*o* para m*í*".


 
Corrected.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: (Tu) És minha inspiração, minha outra metade, meu anjo e o único/a única para mim.


----------



## Ilmo

Radic said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I appreciate anyone who could translate the following in their own language.
> 
> English: "You are my inspiration, my other half, my angel and my one and only."
> Tagalog: "Ikaw ang aking inspirasyon, aking kabiyak, aking anghel at aking tanging akin lamang"
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 
Finnish:
*(Sinä) olet innoitukseni, toinen puoliskoni, enkelini ja ainoani.*


----------



## claudine2006

Italian: (Tu) sei la mia ispirazione, la mia metà, il mio angelo, l'unico/a e solo/a per me.


----------



## optimistique

Dutch: Jij bent mijn inspiratie, mijn wederhelft, mijn engel en de enige  voor mij.


----------



## Heba

linguist786 said:


> ​
> *Arabic:*
> 
> (Probably hopelessly wrong, but anyway):
> 
> أ*نت إلهام لي, نصفي الآخر, ملكي والواحد.*
> (anta/anti ilhaam(un) lii, nisfiya 'l-aakhar, malakii wa 'l-waa7id)
> anta = addressing male/anti = addressing female​


 
 I would say 
*أنت الهامي, نصفي الآخر و ملكي و حبي الوحيد*


----------



## panjabigator

Namakemono said:


> Corrected.


What is it in Gallego?


----------



## Maja

Serbian: "Ti si moja inspiracija, moja druga polovina, moj anđeo i jedina/i za mene." (Cyrillic: "Ти си моја инспирација, моја друга половина, мој анђео и једина/и за мене".)


----------



## kanojo_

Slovene:
_Ti si moja inspiracija, moja druga polovica, moj angel in edin/i/a zame/za mene._


----------



## Radic

Hi everyone!

Thank you guys for your contribution. I've consolidated everything and if you think there are things that are ambiguous, feel free to modify it for better clarity, as long as you don't alter the order as presented below. Adjuvant translations are always welcomed.

*English: You are my inspiration, my other half, my angel and my one and only.*

Arabic:
أ*نت إلهام لي, نصفي الآخر, ملكي والواحد.*
*أنت الهامي, نصفي الآخر و ملكي و حبي الوحيد*
(anta/anti ilhaam(un) lii, nisfiya 'l-aakhar, malakii wa 'l-waa7id)
anta = addressing male/anti = addressing female
Cyrillic: Ти си моја инспирација, моја друга половина, мој анђео и једина/и за мене.
Dutch: Jij bent mijn inspiratie, mijn wederhelft, mijn engel en de enige voor mij.
Finnish: Sinä olet minun inspiraationi, minun toinen puoleni, minun enkelini ja ainoa minulle. / (Sinä) olet innoitukseni, toinen puoliskoni, enkelini ja ainoani.
French: Tu es mon inspiration, ma douce moitié, mon ange, mon seul et unique.
Italian: (Tu) sei la mia ispirazione, la mia metà, il mio angelo, l'unico/a e solo/a per me.​Latvian: Tu esi mana iedvesma, mana otrā pusīte, mans enģelis un mana/mans viena/viens vienīgā/vienīgais.
Norwegian: Du er min inspirasjon, min andre halvdel, min engel og den eneste for meg.
Portuguese: (Tu) És minha inspiração, minha outra metade, meu anjo e o único/a única para mim.
Romanian: Tu eşti inspiraţia mea, perechea mea, îngerul meu şi singurul/singura pentru mine!
Russian: Ты - мое вдохновение, моя вторая половинка, мой ангел и мой/моя единственный/единственная.
Serbian: Ti si moja inspiracija, moja druga polovina, moj anđeo i jedina/i za mene. 
Slovene: Ti si moja inspiracija, moja druga polovica, moj angel in edin/i/a zame/za mene.
Spanish: Tú eres mi inspiración, mi otra mitad, mi ángel y lo único para mí.
Swedish: Du är min inspiration, min andra hälft, min ängel och den ende/enda för mig!
Tagalog: Ikaw ang aking inspirasyon, aking kabiyak, aking anghel at aking tanging akin lamang.
Turkish: Sen benim ilham kaynağımsın, diğer yarımsın, meleğim ve bir tanemsin.
Urdu:
*تو ميرے لئے روحانى فيضان ہے، ميرا دوسرا حصّہ، ميرا فرشتہ اور ميرے لئے اكيلا/اكيلى.*
(tu mere liye ruhaani fayzaan hai, meraa duusraa hissaa, meraa farishtaa aur mere liye akelaa/akelii)
akelaa = addressing male/akelii = addressing female​ 
Cesar ​


----------



## ronanpoirier

*English: You are my inspiration, my other half, my angel and my one and only.

*Arabic:
أ*نت إلهام لي, نصفي الآخر, ملكي والواحد.*
*أنت الهامي, نصفي الآخر و ملكي و حبي الوحيد*
(anta/anti ilhaam(un) lii, nisfiya 'l-aakhar, malakii wa 'l-waa7id)
anta = addressing male/anti = addressing female
Cyrillic: Ти си моја инспирација, моја друга половина, мој анђео и једина/и за мене.
Dutch: Jij bent mijn inspiratie, mijn wederhelft, mijn engel en de enige voor mij.

Finnish: Sinä olet minun inspiraationi, minun toinen puoleni, minun enkelini ja ainoa minulle. / (Sinä) olet innoitukseni, toinen puoliskoni, enkelini ja ainoani.
French: Tu es mon inspiration, ma douce moitié, mon ange, mon seul et unique.
Hungarian: Vagy az inspiracióm, a másik félem, az angyalom, az egyedüli nekem.
Italian: (Tu) sei la mia ispirazione, la mia metà, il mio angelo, l'unico/a e solo/a per me.​Latvian: Tu esi mana iedvesma, mana otrā pusīte, mans enģelis un mana/mans viena/viens vienīgā/vienīgais.
Norwegian: Du er min inspirasjon, min andre halvdel, min engel og den eneste for meg.
Portuguese: (Tu) És minha inspiração, minha outra metade, meu anjo e o único/a única para mim.
Romanian: Tu eşti inspiraţia mea, perechea mea, îngerul meu şi singurul/singura pentru mine!
Russian: Ты - мое вдохновение, моя вторая половинка, мой ангел и мой/моя единственный/единственная.
Serbian: Ti si moja inspiracija, moja druga polovina, moj anđeo i jedina/i za mene. 
Slovene: Ti si moja inspiracija, moja druga polovica, moj angel in edin/i/a zame/za mene.
Spanish: Tú eres mi inspiración, mi otra mitad, mi ángel y lo único para mí.
Swedish: Du är min inspiration, min andra hälft, min ängel och den ende/enda för mig!
Tagalog: Ikaw ang aking inspirasyon, aking kabiyak, aking anghel at aking tanging akin lamang.
Turkish: Sen benim ilham kaynağımsın, diğer yarımsın, meleğim ve bir tanemsin.

Urdu:
*تو ميرے لئے روحانى فيضان ہے، ميرا دوسرا حصّہ، ميرا فرشتہ اور ميرے لئے اكيلا/اكيلى.*
(tu mere liye ruhaani fayzaan hai, meraa duusraa hissaa, meraa farishtaa aur mere liye akelaa/akelii)
akelaa = addressing male/akelii = addressing female


PS.: Any Hungarian native to correct it to me, kérek? ​


----------



## cherine

ronanpoirier said:


> *English: You are my inspiration, my other half, my angel and my one and only.*
> 
> Arabic:
> أ*نت إلهام لي, نصفي الآخر, ملكي والواحد.* Yes, Linguist, you've butchered it  but not too much  So please, Radic, don't get this version into consideration
> *أنت إلهامي، نصفي الآخر، ملاكي وحبي الوحيد*
> (anta/anti ilhaam(un) lii, nisfiya 'l-aakhar, malakii wa 'l-waa7id)
> (anta = addressing male/anti = addressing female)
> Cyrillic: Ти си моја инспирација, моја друга половина, мој анђео и једина/и за мене.
> Dutch: Jij bent mijn inspiratie, mijn wederhelft, mijn engel en de enige voor mij.
> 
> Finnish: Sinä olet minun inspiraationi, minun toinen puoleni, minun enkelini ja ainoa minulle. / (Sinä) olet innoitukseni, toinen puoliskoni, enkelini ja ainoani.
> French: Tu es mon inspiration, ma douce moitié, mon ange, mon seul et unique.
> Hungarian: Vagy az inspiracióm, a másik félem, az angyalom, az egyedüli nekem.
> Italian: (Tu) sei la mia ispirazione, la mia metà, il mio angelo, l'unico/a e solo/a per me.​Latvian: Tu esi mana iedvesma, mana otrā pusīte, mans enģelis un mana/mans viena/viens vienīgā/vienīgais.
> Norwegian: Du er min inspirasjon, min andre halvdel, min engel og den eneste for meg.
> Portuguese: (Tu) És minha inspiração, minha outra metade, meu anjo e o único/a única para mim.
> Romanian: Tu eşti inspiraţia mea, perechea mea, îngerul meu şi singurul/singura pentru mine!
> Russian: Ты - мое вдохновение, моя вторая половинка, мой ангел и мой/моя единственный/единственная.
> Serbian: Ti si moja inspiracija, moja druga polovina, moj anđeo i jedina/i za mene.
> Slovene: Ti si moja inspiracija, moja druga polovica, moj angel in edin/i/a zame/za mene.
> Spanish: Tú eres mi inspiración, mi otra mitad, mi ángel y lo único para mí.
> Swedish: Du är min inspiration, min andra hälft, min ängel och den ende/enda för mig!
> Tagalog: Ikaw ang aking inspirasyon, aking kabiyak, aking anghel at aking tanging akin lamang.
> Turkish: Sen benim ilham kaynağımsın, diğer yarımsın, meleğim ve bir tanemsin.
> 
> Urdu:
> *تو ميرے لئے روحانى فيضان ہے، ميرا دوسرا حصّہ، ميرا فرشتہ اور ميرے لئے اكيلا/اكيلى.*
> (tu mere liye ruhaani fayzaan hai, meraa duusraa hissaa, meraa farishtaa aur mere liye akelaa/akelii)
> akelaa = addressing male/akelii = addressing female​
> 
> 
> PS.: Any Hungarian native to correct it to me, kérek? ​


----------



## hye young

"You are my inspiration, my other half, my angel and my one and only."

*너는 나에게 영감을 주는 사람, 나의 반쪽, 나의 천사 그리고 나의 단 하나의 사람이야. - Korean*

(no nun nah eh ghe young gam eul ju nun sa ram,
nah ui ban jok,
nah ui chun sa,
gu ri go nah ui dan ha na ui sa ram i yah)


----------



## Radic

*English: You are my inspiration, my other half, my angel and my one and only.*

Arabic: أنت إلهامي، نصفي الآخر، ملاكي وحبي الوحيد(anta = addressing male/anti = addressing female)
Cyrillic: Ти си моја инспирација, моја друга половина, мој анђео и једина/и за мене.
Dutch: Jij bent mijn inspiratie, mijn wederhelft, mijn engel en de enige voor mij.
Finnish: Sinä olet minun inspiraationi, minun toinen puoleni, minun enkelini ja ainoa minulle. / (Sinä) olet innoitukseni, toinen puoliskoni, enkelini ja ainoani.
French: Tu es mon inspiration, ma douce moitié, mon ange, mon seul et unique.
Hungarian: Vagy az inspiracióm, a másik félem, az angyalom, az egyedüli nekem.
Italian: (Tu) sei la mia ispirazione, la mia metà, il mio angelo, l'unico/a e solo/a per me.
Korean: 너는 나에게 영감을 주는 사람, 나의 반쪽, 나의 천사 그리고 나의 단 하나의 사람이야. (no nun nah eh ghe young gam eul ju nun sa ram, nah ui ban jok, nah ui chun sa, gu ri go nah ui dan ha na ui sa ram i yah)
Latvian: Tu esi mana iedvesma, mana otrā pusīte, mans enģelis un mana/mans viena/viens vienīgā/vienīgais.
Norwegian: Du er min inspirasjon, min andre halvdel, min engel og den eneste for meg.
Portuguese: (Tu) És minha inspiração, minha outra metade, meu anjo e o único/a única para mim.
Romanian: Tu eşti inspiraţia mea, perechea mea, îngerul meu şi singurul/singura pentru mine!
Russian: Ты - мое вдохновение, моя вторая половинка, мой ангел и мой/моя единственный/единственная.
Serbian: Ti si moja inspiracija, moja druga polovina, moj anđeo i jedina/i za mene. 
Slovene: Ti si moja inspiracija, moja druga polovica, moj angel in edin/i/a zame/za mene.
Spanish: Tú eres mi inspiración, mi otra mitad, mi ángel y lo único para mí.
Swedish: Du är min inspiration, min andra hälft, min ängel och den ende/enda för mig!
Tagalog: Ikaw ang aking inspirasyon, aking kabiyak, aking anghel at aking tanging akin lamang.
Turkish: Sen benim ilham kaynağımsın, diğer yarımsın, meleğim ve bir tanemsin.
Urdu:
تو ميرے لئے روحانى فيضان ہے، ميرا دوسرا حصّہ، ميرا فرشتہ اور ميرے لئے اكيلا/اكيلى.
(tu mere liye ruhaani fayzaan hai, meraa duusraa hissaa, meraa farishtaa aur mere liye akelaa/akelii); akelaa = addressing male/akelii = addressing female


----------



## panjabigator

Linguist, what is it in Gujarati?


----------



## Rango

Croatian:
*Ti si moje nadahnuće, moja druga polovica, moj anđeo i jedini/jedina za mene.*


----------



## hikari37lito

Chinese: 英文:你是我的灵感,我的另一半,我和我的不二天使.
Japanese: 英語: 私のインスピレーシヨン、私の残りの半分、私の天使および私の唯一無二である。 (watashi no insupireshon, watashi no nokori no hanbun, washino tenshi oyobi, watashi no yuiitsu muni de aru.)


----------



## Radic

*English: You are my inspiration, my other half, my angel and my one and only.*

Arabic: أنت إلهامي، نصفي الآخر، ملاكي وحبي الوحيد(anta = addressing male/anti = addressing female)
Chinese: 你是我的灵感,我的另一半,我和我的不二天使. ( ni shi wo de ling gan wo de ling yi ban wo he wo de bu er tian shi.)
Croatian: Ti si moje nadahnuće, moja druga polovica, moj anđeo i jedini/jedina za mene.
Cyrillic: Ти си моја инспирација, моја друга половина, мој анђео и једина/и за мене.
Dutch: Jij bent mijn inspiratie, mijn wederhelft, mijn engel en de enige voor mij.
Finnish: Sinä olet minun inspiraationi, minun toinen puoleni, minun enkelini ja ainoa minulle. / (Sinä) olet innoitukseni, toinen puoliskoni, enkelini ja ainoani.
French: Tu es mon inspiration, ma douce moitié, mon ange, mon seul et unique.
Hungarian: Vagy az inspiracióm, a másik félem, az angyalom, az egyedüli nekem.
Italian: (Tu) sei la mia ispirazione, la mia metà, il mio angelo, l'unico/a e solo/a per me.
Japanese: 英語: 私のインスピレーシヨン、私の残りの半分、私の天使および私の唯一無二である。 (watashi no insupireshon, watashi no nokori no hanbun, washino tenshi oyobi, watashi no yuiitsu muni de aru.)
Korean: 너는 나에게 영감을 주는 사람, 나의 반쪽, 나의 천사 그리고 나의 단 하나의 사람이야. (no nun nah eh ghe young gam eul ju nun sa ram, nah ui ban jok, nah ui chun sa, gu ri go nah ui dan ha na ui sa ram i yah)
Latvian: Tu esi mana iedvesma, mana otrā pusīte, mans enģelis un mana/mans viena/viens vienīgā/vienīgais.
Norwegian: Du er min inspirasjon, min andre halvdel, min engel og den eneste for meg.
Portuguese: (Tu) És minha inspiração, minha outra metade, meu anjo e o único/a única para mim.
Romanian: Tu eşti inspiraţia mea, perechea mea, îngerul meu şi singurul/singura pentru mine!
Russian: Ты - мое вдохновение, моя вторая половинка, мой ангел и мой/моя единственный/единственная.
Serbian: Ti si moja inspiracija, moja druga polovina, moj anđeo i jedina/i za mene. 
Slovene: Ti si moja inspiracija, moja druga polovica, moj angel in edin/i/a zame/za mene.
Spanish: Tú eres mi inspiración, mi otra mitad, mi ángel y lo único para mí.
Swedish: Du är min inspiration, min andra hälft, min ängel och den ende/enda för mig!
Tagalog: Ikaw ang aking inspirasyon, aking kabiyak, aking anghel at aking tanging akin lamang.
Turkish: Sen benim ilham kaynağımsın, diğer yarımsın, meleğim ve bir tanemsin.
Urdu:
تو ميرے لئے روحانى فيضان ہے، ميرا دوسرا حصّہ، ميرا فرشتہ اور ميرے لئے اكيلا/اكيلى.
(tu mere liye ruhaani fayzaan hai, meraa duusraa hissaa, meraa farishtaa aur mere liye akelaa/akelii); akelaa = addressing male/akelii = addressing female


----------



## avalon2004

In Greek it is:
*Είσαι εσύ η έμπνευσή μου, το άλλο μου μισό αλλά και ο άγγελός μου- ο μοναδικός/η μοναδική για μένα.
*/íse esí í ébnevsí mu, to álo mu misó alá kai o ángelós mu- o monadhikós/i monadhikí yia ména/


----------



## Encolpius

ronanpoirier said:


> *
> 
> 
> English: You are my inspiration, my other half, my angel and my one and only.
> *
> Hungarian: Vagy az inspiracióm, a másik félem, az angyalom, az egyedüli nekem.
> 
> PS.: Any Hungarian native to correct it to me, kérek? ​




hmm...I must confess it is not an easy sentence... 

I'd say: Te vagy a Múzsám (Muse) [te vagy az ihletem - sounds strange to me], a másik felem, az angyalom, az egyedüli nekem [or az én egyetlenem]


----------



## ilocas2

Czech (not literal translation)

Ty jsi má inspirace, má druhá polovina, můj anděl a pro mě jsi ten jediný. (said to male)

Ty jsi má inspirace, má druhá polovina, můj anděl a pro mě jsi ta jediná. (said to female)


----------



## Dymn

In *Catalan*:

_Tu ets la meva inspiració, la meva altra meitat, el meu àngel i l'únic/a per a mi.

_If you add the _-a _in _únic _you're saying it to a woman.


----------



## 810senior

hikari37lito said:


> Chinese: 英文:你是我的灵感,我的另一半,我和我的不二天使.
> Japanese: 英語: 私のインスピレーシヨン、私の残りの半分、私の天使および私の唯一無二である。 (watashi no insupireshon, watashi no nokori no hanbun, washino tenshi oyobi, watashi no yuiitsu muni de aru.)



I'm afraid the Japanese sentence you wrote here sounds some strange and rigid to me. I would say 君は僕の憧れ、僕の欠けた半分、僕の天使、かけがえのない人だよ。(translit. kimi wa boku no akogare, boku no kaketa hanbun, boku no tenshi, kakegae no nai hito dayo)


----------

